# SCHWINN RED PHANTOM



## Clark58mx (Nov 17, 2017)

I bought this early Schwinn Red Phantom this week. Cleaned it up. I’ve had a lot of black phantoms, but this is my first red one. Good original paint. Seat is a reproduction.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2017)

looks like a winner!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 17, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 18, 2017)

Now you can sell me that green one, you probably need the space.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2017)

Now that is the Phantom I would have chosen as a kid. Love that color scheme. Very nice pick!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 18, 2017)

I DID HAVE A NEW RED PHANTOM EQUIPPED LIKE THAT WHEN I WAS A KID.
NICE ACQUISITION!  REAL DEAL TO GET ONE!
IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2017)

Sweet bike !


----------



## Spooky7640 (Dec 5, 2017)

Such a nice bike!


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 8, 2017)

Outstanding bike, they are great riders!! Joe


----------

